# CD Release Oct. 22nd



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey there folks, just writing to mention that my band Intoxicado has finally finished recording our debut cd and are releasing it on Wednesday Oct. 22nd at Hunter's Ale House in Charlottetown, PE. 
If you'd like to check us out, we put a few songs from the album up on our myspace page, click the link and have a listen.
www.myspace.com/intoxicadomusic 
Thanks
CB


----------



## mcgriff420 (Sep 30, 2008)

How did the release go?

Best thing about having a CD of original music is the doors it opens up as far as festivals and big events where a cover band wouldn't be invited

How did you find the recording process?

btw, I checked out the myspace site -looks good. Best of luck!


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey man, thanks, the release went fantastic, had a big crowd, was amazing for a Wed. night! We hope that the recording can open some more doors, we've been fairly lucky so far, so our fingers are crossed for sure. As for the recording process, we went about it in a slow way that's for sure, It was roughly 3 hours a week, pretty much every Wed. night for almost a year. Next time I think we will go in for a week straight and get it done while it's all still fresh. 

Here's a vid from the show, this is a new song not on the album.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxJbBxmWaqc


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*nice*

nice style. alt-country blues rock. 

I think it's a very Canadian type style.

Good on you. Best of luck with the band.


----------

